# Craftsman "Quiet 208"



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm on a tablet and don't know how to post links from it, but was just browsing around and found a Craftman snowblower that boasts it has the Quiet 208 motor that won't wake the neighbors. I wonder if this is noticeably quieter than other snowblowers or just marketing BS? Any thoughts?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

gibbs296 said:


> I'm on a tablet and don't know how to post links from it, but was just browsing around and found a Craftman snowblower that boasts it has the Quiet 208 motor that won't wake the neighbors. I wonder if this is noticeably quieter than other snowblowers or just marketing BS? Any thoughts?


The HF Predator engine is much quieter than my old Tecumseh or Briggs was. The Predator uses the same multibaffle design muffler that the Honda engines uses. Much quieter than the old flat head engines.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

the new Craftsman® 2 stage snow blowers are up to 45 percent quieter than all their previous models.
My old 8 hp driftbreaker has a tired old muffler. I would have to really be upset with the neighbors to use it real late/early.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen for your input, puts a bit of a positive spin on re power or even a new purchase.


----------

